

Ask HN: Where can one turn for design help/critiques? - austenallred

If you have a product design and you want some honest design critiques, is there a place to get those?
======
roh26it
Dribbble and Behance have proved to be great networks. Forrst is being revived
again so thats where. I've seen most people turn to their social networks to
get feedback and critique though.

I built something for private feedback which we just posted to HN in fact.
(Lucky to see this post!)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5862176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5862176)

~~~
digitalengineer
Dribbe and behance is for designers. The way I read this, it's a client
looking for feedback from work done by designers. One thing: if you are
looking for feedback make sure to also post the brief and the budget.
Otherwise you'll receive feedback with no context.

------
basdevries
Dribbble.com

~~~
austenallred
We hired a designer, just not sure if the design is quite _there_ yet, so I
don't know if we can post his work to dribbble/behance

~~~
basdevries
Dribbble isn't about showing off (well, not just). The people there can help
you, and the least thing you want to do is find yourself working too much
hours on a design.

